#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-22
<richardconnected> What I have proposed here in the U.S. is that during the race for the 2020' presidential election is that on the Independent Ticket the candidate(s) for the Independent Ticket should be "all the citizens 18 & over" ! As governmental body, "we" the citizens of the U.S. can do a better job than the politicians we have "ever" elected ! Let's push this
<richardconnected>  idea to the whole world !
